# Midwest Fly Fishing Expo 3/9



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone else plan on attending? I took March 9th off to attend. I thought maybe some members would like to meet up for the show. A large group wandering the show wearing our MS gear would be some good site PR. Also, we need to make sure we show support for our advertisers who will have booths setup. 

I was thinking members could meet up for breakfast prior to the show, meet at the show or possibly have an impromptu Meet and Greet afterwards at a local watering hole.

Post if you are interested in something along these lines so we can see how many can attend on this day and make some plans.

Also, if I left off an advertiser/sponsor with a booth at the show (sorry if I did) please post that you are attending so we can all stop by your booth and support you as you have supported us. I believe Dry Dave (Dry Fly Boats) and [email protected] (Baldwin Bait and Tackle) will be on hand. 

For those attending on March 8th, someone may want to start another thread if you want to do the same type of thing. Chromium put a huge effort into the Pheasant Hunt this past weekend and now there are two outings to plan for the Lands Inn in the following weeks so let's see if we can't lighten his load a little with a break on this one. These should be pretty easy to organize once we know who is attending.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not much to organize, just show up. 

Pat, I'll be there when they open. I'm shopping for a new vise. Just keep me away from the rods...lol


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was just thinking that maybe would could organize something for afterwards which mostly just entails picking a joint to meet at once we have an idea of how many would be coming.

As for the vises, they cost nearly as much if not more than most rods. You have big problems there too. I don't have enough self control for myself so I'm not sure I'll have any left over for you.

You're old enough that you would never buy the statement, "Do as I say, not as I do." Damn kids don't even buy that one anymore.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'll be there from opening Saturday until early Saturday afternoon.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Don't know witch day yet. Been there the last 6yrs.
Ralf, I bought a Nor-Vice at the show 3yrs ago and I realy like it. If your making one of a kinds any vice should do but if your making 12 of one kind then it's the fastest way to go. A rotory type vice.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i was planning on going on saturday, but if a group of you is going to be there on sunday i will change that. besides, if i go on sunday i can fish on saturday and not get in near as much trouble with the wife by fishing on sunday and going to the show on saturday


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I have never been to this show before, so I'll be there!!! What time do the doors open and where is it at again?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Southfield Fly Fishing Expo 
Here's the link to the site with a map, location and times. It's noted as the best show of the year in the state. I've missed it everytime so far but due to reports of how good it is I'm making a point to be there this year. Just thought it would be cool to attend with other members. I've learned so much from this site I think I could learn much more and have a good time.

Maybe someone already tried something you are interested in and can steer you (or I) in the direction of a better purchase before spending the money. An after party (MNG) type thing would be a cool chance to see what everyone bought and what they thought of the various equipment on display.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I have been going to this show for 23 years , we go on Sunday though, Borger is going to be there this year, does great seminars. Lots of booths for beginners to get outfitted. I usually walk out couple hundred bucks lighter, unless I find a rod I like. Bought one from Jack Hires couple of years ago, now my favorite. A definite must go show for the flyfishing enthusiast.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Pat!!!

Ill be leaving the Credit Cards and the check book at home!!!! Hopfully that will help defer me from making any big purchases!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by DANN09 _
> *
> Ralf, I bought a Nor-Vice at the show 3yrs ago and I realy like it. If your making one of a kinds any vice should do but if your making 12 of one kind then it's the fastest way to go. A rotory type vice. *


George, I was looking at those and wonder which jaw did you opted for? 

I have an old vice with the "in-line" jaws and find it hard to tie small detailed patterns, around the tail area.
I see he also makes a fine point jaw that would aid this. I wonder if the fine point would support larger hooks for some decent size streamers?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Ralf,

Some of the guys here recommended the Renzetti Traveler to me last year. I've been very happy with it.

Mike


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, Santa Claus brought Knockoff one. 

He loves it. I was even thinking about the Barracuda and the Renzetti Presentation. I got almost 30 years out of my old Universal, but she's tired. In another 30, I won't need one...lol


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Ralf the fine point jaws will hold just about anything we tye for hear in Mich. EXECPT for some of the monster stuff that Esox uses for gators in the spring, if you know what I meen. I've used #2 streamer hooks in it and not had trouble. Once you learn to use it it's a dream.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I also use the Renzetti Traveler and like it a lot. I am a pretty aggressive tyer though and wish I had the clamp as opposed to the base.....except I like the fact that I can tie on any table with it.

As far as the show, I usually go every year but I am also usually torn to get out and fish steelhead. Bad time of the year for the show... But I will most likely be there. Last year I picked up my dryfly boat from Dave there. 1 year anniversary!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks George
I was thinking the the offset of the fine point would be better for my tying.
I know all about Paul's Gator Baits. He showed me some that are 15" long...LMAO Ya need a 15 wt just to turn them over. 

Oh, Hi Mickey...
Ready to float some rivers? Got any Mondays off?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Am I ever....I have all next week off. Unfortunatly, I have an appointment at 5 next Monday to work on grad school stuff and cant break it. Work on vacation.... I do have a personal day left....hmmmmm.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Ralf, you are more than welcome to borrow my Renzetti for a few days before the show, tie some flys and see what you think. At least you'll know if you like the off-set tip vice.

You can use the same jaw to tie from #28 to4/0, just move one screw. My clamp-on will work nicely on your bench.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks, I've used them and like it.

Time to retire that dinosaur


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Time for some shopping!


----------

